# Rezept: Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts



## marcloker (30. Januar 2009)

hey

sagt mal. weiß einer wie ich an Rezept: Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts herankomme?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



früher war das ja eine sehr aufwendige questreihe. habe gehört das es heute leichter sein soll das zu bekommen. weiß da einer mehr drüber?

wie bekomme ich das heute?


mfg


----------



## Zoobesitzer (30. Januar 2009)

Die Questreihe gibts immer noch- zeitaufwendig und ja auf 80 wohl n Stück leichter.

Startet mit: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=8584 in den Kommentaren zur Q ist auch ne schöne Erklärung dabei.


----------



## marcloker (30. Januar 2009)

ach mist, brauch ich also immer noch den ruf bei der brut noz?


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Theoretisch brauchst Du den Ruf immernoch oder aber Du kaufst das Rezept im AH. Ist bei uns allerdings immer so für 1000-2000 Gold drin. Leichter wurds insofern weil man ein Bisschen mehr Ruf für die Quests und die Kills in AQ40 bekommt und weil man nach AQ40 auch nur mit ner Hand voll Leute rein kann.


----------



## chris25200 (9. Februar 2009)

braucht mann das rezept für denn erfolg mit denn 160zig rezepte ???

lg zentor


----------



## CovSoul (9. Februar 2009)

Nein, braucht man zum Glück nicht. Habe die 160 auch ohne das epische Rezept zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Chairons Erbe (22. Februar 2009)

bist du schurke?


weil wenn nicht dann hat dein erfolgscounter etwas gelogen (159 rezepte gelernt aber erfolg wird angerchnet) 

kann aber auch sein das du das epic rezept brauchst  so wie ich  (159 rezepte gelernt erfolg NICHT angerechnet)

woran es liegt weiss ich nicht 

bei mir hats nicht geklapt

(schurken haben den disteltee als kochrezept der ist aber klassenbezogen und nur so können sie 160 ohne epic rezept erlernen)

MFG

Chai


----------



## Morgwath (23. Februar 2009)

Es gibt mind. 162 Kochrezepte (bin mir atm nicht sicher ob 162 oder 163)


----------



## ziglinne (4. März 2009)

In der buffed-Datenbank sind genau 161, inkl. Disteltee und dem Chimärenkotelett. Der Truthahn und die Cranberries sind keine Kochrezepte. Die Spells *Lagerfeuer* oder *Kochkunst Experte* zählen nicht. Wie kommst Du auf *mindestens* 162?

zig


----------



## tm.bb (16. März 2009)

Ich habe den Erfolg und dann ja die 160.
Mir fehlen aber noch die Chimärakotletts, der Grubenratteneintopf und der Disteltee

Also gibt es 163 !


----------

